# This Is England



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Unlikely anyone's _not_ seen this by now, but just in case; a little heads up that it's on tonight at 9:00pm on Film4 :thumb:.

This is the original film that inspired the recently aired '86 mini series on TV.

Not an easy watch sometimes, but a great indie production imo.

Love the final credit music as well.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great Film, though gritty and thought provoking as you say.

Introduced me to Toot's and the Maytals too :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Seem to remember watching something similar years back "the Firm" iirc, with Gary Oldman playing the lead as a football yob. Very powerful stuff.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Brilliant film, I watch it often.
Awesome soundtrack too.

Will be watching it again for sure


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

DampDog said:


> Seem to remember watching something similar years back "the Firm" iirc, with Gary Oldman playing the lead as a football yob. Very powerful stuff.


I think i have that dvd laying about somewhere!


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Good film on after it too....24 Hour Party People :thumb::thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm watching it just now.. brilliant acting by Woody (unsure of his real name) could really see the pain in his face when Combo was telling the "brown gentleman" story.

:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

A firm favourite of mine. Acting is top notch and its a powerful film. 

Got it on DVD plus bought the boxset of the TV series as well.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Definately a powerful film, how i described it to a friend.....but a good watch


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

kh904 said:


> I think i have that dvd laying about somewhere!


I stand corrected, it's 'Away Days' that i have!


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

this is england 88 is coming out soon on channel 4 feature films like the 86 ones


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

can't wait - '86 was awesome and the film is my favourite.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

hope its as good as the others


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I wasn't aware they were making another. Same cast I hope, although you always fear that is it one too many, and they just can't leave anything alone and need to milk every last drop out of it? 

I hope it doesn't go on and on tbh. and we get a new one every few years, or whenever there was a seminal period in British culture to set it against. Takes away something from original when they do this imo.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

DampDog said:


> Seem to remember watching something similar years back "the Firm" iirc, with Gary Oldman playing the lead as a football yob. Very powerful stuff.


Gary Oldman also wrote "the firm" great film!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just seen an advert for this on YouTube - for once I watched the whole thing  Shaun goes to college, Combo is still in jail and Woody has a car from what I can see.

Can't wait!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw an Ad for This Is England '88 as well so will watch this.

The original filme was stunning and the last series, was fantastic all be it hard to watch in places. I've just as high hopes for this new series, hope it has all the same cast as before.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

it supposed to have the same cast hopefully it will


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Glad I opened this thread... never knew about an '88 film... LOVE the original and '86 series.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

koolaid_guy said:


> it supposed to have the same cast hopefully it will


That was what made the 86 series so good was that every one of the characters was the same actor. I thought all the characters were great as well. Wouldn't have worked so well if the faces were all different.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ohh I love this film.... Now waiting for the "88" to surface


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

This Is England '88 starts Tuesday at 10pm


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Reminder for 10pm tonight!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Reminder for 10pm tonight!


Yep I've set SWMBO to remind me!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Now on :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks promising, love how its all original cast.

Love the 80's look.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like Lol had a kid with Milky.... good storyline so far :thumb:


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

does look good


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

well that was AWESOME.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Watching it on sky plus know mate!:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tonight again @ 10pm folks


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Yep coffee and biccies ready!!


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

weird ending last night but it is really good, rumour has it there looking at a this is england 90


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the start was a bit awkward with mum sat in the room


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Testicles! Missed half of it.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's only 'really' starting to get into the episode now - you didn't miss much tbh.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> the start was a bit awkward with mum sat in the room


I burst out laughing when I saw it !! I can imagine it could've been a bit uncomfortabl to "watch with mother"!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

very good ending imo. look forward to tomorrow night.
i love it.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

agreed tonights should be good see how everything pans out


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

It was fab - way better than TiE 86.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just watching the final episode on 4od
Bloody annoying it buffering every 2 seconds!


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

great ending, hope they do another one as the story can go further


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome ending and series as a whole. Gutted it's over so quick!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I recorded all 3 and watched the lot last night.

I have to say there was some superb acting on display here by 'Woody' especially, as well as great writing. For 'gritty realism' in a drama, look no further than this :thumb:

I'll take back what I said before about hoping Shane doesn't keep doing these, as I think there's another one in the saga.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

agreed acting was some of the best for a while


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

VIPER said:


> I recorded all 3 and watched the lot last night.
> 
> I have to say there was some superb acting on display here by 'Woody' especially, as well as great writing. For 'gritty realism' in a drama, look no further than this :thumb:
> 
> I'll take back what I said before about hoping Shane doesn't keep doing these, as I think there's another one in the saga.


:thumb: I hope there is another released.

The only thing I disliked about it was in the final episode - I think Lol is sat in the church - and all of her "memories" start pouring back. A few of these memories are "that" scene with Trev and Lol's dad - it didn't need to be shown imo, it was hard enough to watch the first time round.


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

this is england 90 has been rumoured sure i saw it in an interview with shane meadows


----------

